# Uhhh...Hey?



## Novice (Aug 3, 2006)

*Joined the site out of pure curiosity.
Don't really know anything, hence the username.
So...Hey!*​


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 3, 2006)

Ello!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2006)

well he's trying bless 'im


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2006)

CC I love the siggy!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi there.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Novice (Aug 4, 2006)

*Thank You for the welcoming.
although The Lancaster Kick *** has confused me a little.

​*​


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

you're a woman


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2006)

Taking the reaction into consideration it could be possible but ...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

she does have that mystical aura about him... her.... it


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2006)

Mein Gott, I hope it wasn't an ambush


----------



## Novice (Aug 4, 2006)

*Hahaha.
Yeah, I'm a female.
...Last time I checked anyway.*​


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2006)

bout time too, i'm boored of CC


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2006)

I should feel the need to be shocked by that comment, lanc. But I'm not because I'm used to your outbursts of homosexuality. Welcome Novice to our circus! The largest collection of dumb-sh*ts and morons since the UN last met.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Novice (Aug 8, 2006)

*Thank You for making me feel so welcome. *​


----------



## Maestro (Aug 8, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Welcome Novice to our circus! The largest collection of dumb-sh*ts and morons since the UN last met.



Since the UN last met, eh ? I didn't know there was that many morons on _our_ web site ! 

Uhhh... Well... Welcome aboard, Novice.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

> Welcome Novice to our circus! The largest collection of dumb-sh*ts and morons since the UN last met.


HEY!!! 

During our last Admin/Moderator Meeting, we felt we made great leaps and bounds in the forum of World Democracy....

Just take a look at the pic that was taken that day.... Talk about a devoted bunch of Moderators....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2006)

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 9, 2006)

Have you Mods ever met in reality?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 9, 2006)

there have been a few meetings between members, mostly at airshows and fly ins........


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

And some of us talk on the phone every now and then, but as far as I know, there has never been a meeting of 2 Mods...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 9, 2006)

That's freakin' classic, dude.  

As far as I'm aware, evan has met syscom and flyboyJ, and I've met Adler. I don't know of any others, except CC and Lanc meeting every night in the sheep shed.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

I think u got it right pD, especially the sheep shed...


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2006)

I want to get the rest of you over here to Rock im Park next year damnit!

pD already coming again and now you other fools need to!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

For some damn reason I can't see les's pic there. It doesn't show up at all. 

Aww dammit, I wanna see it!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 11, 2006)

Try it again here Wayne...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

Same thing. I don't get it, it's the only image I'm having trouble with. Everything else shows up fine.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 11, 2006)

Hmmm.... Ill pm it to u see if that works..


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

Nope, it didn't. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey Novice!

You interested in any WW2 aircraft?

James.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2006)

He has not been around for a while...


----------

